# Low N, super high Ca/Mg



## JML (Jul 26, 2021)

New homeowner here that has learned a ton on the site already. I bought the house and have spent the last two years trying to not be the ugly house on the block.

I've gone from this:


To this:


I've got 100% PRG located in Seattle, Washington. Around the 4th of July we had a couple days of 110*F+ which probably did some significant damage, especially with my town putting everyone on drought water restrictions for that week. During the initial yard renovation, I scrapped off the entire yard and brought in 60yards of 3-way topsoil. That was spring of last year. Current yard size you're looking at is 5000sqft. I got my soil test back this week and here's how I'm sitting...



We have a lot of hard metals in the soil so almost all my mineral deposits are well above optimum with calcium being extremely high. How I'm reading the test is that I should primarily be concerned with bringing the Nitrogen levels up. From what I read, I should start spoon feeding Urea at just under 1#/k sqft. It seems awful low of an amount. Is there anything else that I'm missing? What would you do?
Thanks everyone!


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

You do nitrogen fertilizer by what is recommended for your kind of grass at appropriate times for it, not by soil test results. Nitrogen levels jump around. Here is what WSU recommends:
https://s3.wp.wsu.edu/uploads/sites/2071/2013/12/Lawn-Care-Calendar.pdf

Your images didn't show up so I can't see what the test says about anything. Did it make a recommendation for P or K? How was the pH? As for urea, if that seems too hard to spread evenly, use another fertilizer. You don't have to spoon feed.


----------

